# Laetacara Photos



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

This thread will be linked to the Laetacara addiction thread found in the South American Cichlids forum.

My hope is that the Laetacara addiction thread will take off like the BRC = Bolivian Ram Club thread, which was started in March 2007 and has over 90 pages and counting.

Basically anyone wishing to post photo's of thier Laetacara can do so in this thread, so everyone has easy access to checking out photo's here instead of trawling through many pages and posts to find what they are after.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

The current tank my little fellas are in is a temporary setup while we waite to move, hence the bare bottom, plants in pots etc. Once we move, i'll to a propper little setup.

The tank









My female









My male









Some casual flirting


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

Beautiful color.

Hmmmm... I think I may have a new project for an emoty tank.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Ok Peter, I'll oblige with a few of mine to chronicle their growth over the coming months....

Here they are when I first got them - Mon Aug 18, 2008:


















Scale:









Thu Aug 21, 2008 - 3 days into the tank:


















Thu Sep 18, 2008 - a month after purchase:


















Getting there, they have a long way to go yet - if they turn out anything like "Laetacara Peter's" I will be a happy chap!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

> Getting there, they have a long way to go yet - if they turn out anything like "Laetacara Peter's" I will be a happy chap!


 :lol: Blair, I keep saying it, I reckon yours will turn out to better looking than mine when they grow up.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

**** I so badly want to get hold of some of these puppies.....I mean fish

They are stunning


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Well as promised some updates, this time taken with flash to show the iridescence more than the subtle colours: 









Targeting!









:thumb:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

There coming along real nice blair. Like I said, they'll be way better looking than mine. hhrumphh.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Here are some pics of my pair which I purchased over a week ago and they spawned for the first time yesterday.
































































There home


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)




----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Beautiful. I missed my old dwarf acaras. I love progression threads.

I'll have to see if I can find some pics of my old fish and scan the pictures in. Had them about 15 years ago.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks bud.

That's his relaxed colouration, when flirting the breast goes deeeeep purple and the back half goes almost black - I can't wait to see these little dudes in full swing.

I'd love to see some of your old specimen shots!!! Get 'em up!


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm currently keeping 4 _Laetacara dorsigera_ from the same import batch as Peter. At this stage I believe to have 3M 1F, and am hoping for a pair to form.

They're currently houses in a 60x15x18" community setup with a shoal of Geophagus sp. 'Araguaia Orange Heads' with various species of Tetra, Corydoras, etc.


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome fish! It's too bad I don't have an open tank. Would they be able to work in a 10 gallon? Also I assume the are _Laetacara dorsigera _ right?


----------

